# How do you get Kontakt 5 to work efficiently in Logic X?



## rickymackie (Jun 25, 2014)

I am having a hard time trying to finish setting up my template but Kontakt runs so heavily on RAM I can barely run much safely in Logic X. 

Heres a short explanation of what Im talking about: 

First my setup; Macbook Pro - 16bg Ram - 2.2 Ghz I7, running Logic X, template is around 16 instances of K5. My old template was around 27 until I decided to run my template differently in K5.

Now, running each instance under Multi Timbral mode with 16 stereo outs I can get the most out of each instance without running so many Kontakts. 

The problem is 16 instances runs on 3.29 Active RAM and 6.9 Wired RAM which leaves 5.45 free. I can run 2-3 gb of samples and that is fine for me but Logic will start crapping out, aka clicking, crackling, popping, crashing.

Is there any way to get Kontakt to run better in Logic so I can run things other than just instances of Kontakt and essentially just make everything run smoothly?

What are your templates like?

Thanks!

-Ricky


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2014)

In Logic you are much better off to use more instances with stereo out, less multi-timbrla with all those auxes.


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is that? Stereo instances use just as much RAM as 16x Stereo. I used to use 1 Kontakt for 1st Violins, 1 for 2nd Violins, 1 for Violas, etc... Now I have 1 instance for V1, V2 and Vlas then 1 for Celli and Basses, etc... All routed to their own Aux's for mixing. 

I even used the power button to turn off some instances of Kontakt when not using them but that didn't seem to help. 

Is there a better way of setting up a template that I am not doing right? Is there a setting in Kontakt that will make it run better in Logic? I use the KMS which is great...anything else i'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2014)

The problems you described, clicking, popping, crackling, etc. are not just RAM related, they are also CPU related.


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, I know those things are the CPU but is there something I can do to run a full template efficiently without crashing Logic and take some stress off the CPU?

Do you run an orchestral template? If so, how do you run things, can you describe your setup?

Is there a way to make some Kontakt instances inactive in Logic? I know theres the power button but that seemed to do jack...


----------



## TGV (Jun 26, 2014)

Logic cannot run one plugin instance on multiple cores. So, even if you have 15GB and 7 cores free, if you one active instance requires more than 100% of the CPU, it'll start stuttering. So Jay's advice to split multitimbral instances up makes sense (unless you never play more than a single part of the same instance).


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 27, 2014)

TGV @ Thu Jun 26 said:


> Logic cannot run one plugin instance on multiple cores. So, even if you have 15GB and 7 cores free, if you one active instance requires more than 100% of the CPU, it'll start stuttering. So Jay's advice to split multitimbral instances up makes sense (unless you never play more than a single part of the same instance).



Yeah, I know that, its a shame. Apple releases a 12 core machine and people still have the same problem as 4 core machines...

So having V1's, V2's and Violas (total of 12 instruments) in one instance isn't a good idea? I was thinking that this would take off the CPU load of having so many Kontakt instances. 

One thing I tried doing today was going into each instruments 'wrench' menu and seeing if there were any added effects (reverbs, convo reverbs, delays, eq, limiters). I found quite a few instruments using convo verbs and other effects (Cinebrass stuff being one), so I got rid of everything using convo verbs because I heard they are hell on the CPU. After doing that my 'wired RAM' dropped by 1GB, which I am pretty sure is directly related to the CPU because its used by the system.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 27, 2014)

listen to jay.....


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 27, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> listen to jay.....



He didn't really answer my questions though. My old template was 27 instances of Kontakt and could only fit strings, a couple brass, some woods, percussion, piano and a synth or two without things crapping out. My current template has 16 instances of Kontakt and has strings, all brass, almost all woods, lots of percussion, a few pitched percussion, pianos, lots of synths and a couple choirs. So, I have more instruments, its running about the same as my 27 instance with less instruments...even though I haven't yet ran it and written with it, I only use what I need everything else is purged...

So, both are about the same on RAM but its the CPU thing when things are running that is terrible on both templates. I know about running VEPro on a slave and all but I have no second computer and don't have VEPro (yet). Is there a setting in Kontakt or Logic that might help my CPU with running VI's or do I really just need to get a slave machine?

I want to be able to write quickly and freely without having to worry about my computer or Logic crashing on me in the middle of writing. So frustrating...

Thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## TGV (Jun 28, 2014)

rickymackie @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> So having V1's, V2's and Violas (total of 12 instruments) in one instance isn't a good idea? I was thinking that this would take off the CPU load of having so many Kontakt instances.


A Kontakt instance adds a little bit of overhead, but just a little. However, if the total load in one instance is more than a single core can give, you're doomed. 



> so I got rid of everything using convo verbs because I heard they are hell on the CPU. After doing that my 'wired RAM' dropped by 1GB, which I am pretty sure is directly related to the CPU because its used by the system.


A convolution reverb is usually much heavier than sample playback, so you did the right thing to conserve CPU there. Wired RAM is memory that is in use by a process. It might be that you had loaded so many reverbs that they used 1GB in total, but that seems too much.


----------



## JeffP06 (Jun 28, 2014)

TGV @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> rickymackie @ Sat Jun 28 said:
> 
> 
> > So having V1's, V2's and Violas (total of 12 instruments) in one instance isn't a good idea? I was thinking that this would take off the CPU load of having so many Kontakt instances.
> ...



1Go of wired RAM is not So Much at all


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 28, 2014)

> so I got rid of everything using convo verbs because I heard they are hell on the CPU. After doing that my 'wired RAM' dropped by 1GB, which I am pretty sure is directly related to the CPU because its used by the system.


A convolution reverb is usually much heavier than sample playback, so you did the right thing to conserve CPU there. Wired RAM is memory that is in use by a process. It might be that you had loaded so many reverbs that they used 1GB in total, but that seems too much.[/quote]

The convo verbs I took out were sometimes in an instrument 3-4 times, just only one wasn't bypassed. Why have any effects there if they are bypassed? Sometimes those effects are 'a part of the sound' but I'd rather it not eat my CPU and I'll just mix it later anyway. After taking out the many bypassed and unbypassed reverbs, eq's, delays, limiters, etc i gained a gb of ram....which is great for me since I don't have much. 

Do mixing plugins eat up quite a bit of CPU? Like limiters, comp, eq's, IR verbs, tape saturation... Or is it mainly just Kontakt instruments eating it?

I really hope any info here will help other Logic users. Seems like a lot of us are suffering with bugs and CPU issues. I almost want to switch to Cubase, but oh the pain of learning a new daw...

Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 28, 2014)

It depends on which libraries you are running

Your present rig may not be a realistic machine by itself for doing serious orchestral work. I'm sorry, I know it is not what you want to hear, but it is true. And loading those Kontakt instruments purged is not "running it" in any way to assess what is going on.

Today's big Kontakt ;libraries use a lot of RAM and 16 GB will not go very far. Running it multi-timbral with fewer instances may save you a little RAM but will make it much harder on your CPU, which is not so powerful.

So my advice is:
1. Yes, except for the Kpntakt instruments where the FX are an integral pat of the sound (obviously not the orchestral libraries therefore) turn them off.

2. When you MIDI is complete, save as aProject Alternative and bounce all the MIDI to audio and then add your FX pluig-ns.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 28, 2014)

OK, I just did a test. Now I don't have many of the uber-big Kontakt libraries (for the obvious reasons) But I just loaded apieces with 27 Kontakt instances with what I have: Kirk Hunter's Cincert Strings II and Concert Brass II, which ARE big keyswitch patches; Sonic Implants Woodwinds; Project SAM True Strike Percussion; Kontakt factory choir.

My Mac is 1 3.4 GB quad core i7, newer gen than yours, with 32 GB. No fx loaded, not a single one.

And here as you can see in these pics that although my CPU is humming along nicely. look at the RAM usage. If YOUR machine was running this, you would already be screwed.

It is not a Kontakt settings ior Logic Pro issue. You are simply under-powered for what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 28, 2014)

Also, what drive configuration are you using? A MacBook with a 5400 rpm drive is not going to give you very much in terms of throughput.


----------



## rickymackie (Jun 28, 2014)

ThomasL @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> Also, what drive configuration are you using? A MacBook with a 5400 rpm drive is not going to give you very much in terms of throughput.



I stream all of my libraries from an external FireWire drive not my internall.


----------



## IFM (Jun 28, 2014)

FW is a bit slow for heavy sample streaming. What GEN is your MBP? Does it have USB3? If so your want to make the change or get a TB drive.

However I have used FW in the past but is will bog down especially if you have a FW audio interface running too.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 29, 2014)

is really true even with Logic Pro X monotimbral kontakts works better is sad if so. but good know when i made maybe templates.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 29, 2014)

JPQ @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> is really true even with Logic Pro X monotimbral kontakts works better is sad if so. but good know when i made maybe templates.



Yes.


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 3, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> JPQ @ Sun Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> > is really true even with Logic Pro X monotimbral kontakts works better is sad if so. but good know when i made maybe templates.
> ...



Why does mono-timbral work better than stereo-timbral? I mean since strings, brass, winds and others are sections of instruments rather than one instrument, it makes sense to have stereo tracks for those.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 3, 2014)

rickymackie @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> > JPQ @ Sun Jun 29 said:
> ...



You don't understand the terminology. Mono-timbral has _nothing_ to do with whether the instance is mono or stereo. It means "one voice"as opposed to multitimbral, which is more than one voice.

In the case of software instruments a mono-timbral version of a stereo instance will only have 1 patch e.g 1st violin, where a multi-imbral stereo instance will have e.g. 1st Violin assigned to MIDI channel 1, 2nd Violin assigned to MIDI channel 2, Viola assigned to MIDI channel 3, etc.


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 3, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> rickymackie @ Thu Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 29 said:
> ...



Ah, yeah youre right I just misread. What about having separate articulations? Should they all be mono-timbral or multi-timbral? I have mine set up as V1's are 4 multi-timbral for Longs, Shorts, Pizz, Misc...same with the other strings, winds, brass, etc. Other instruments like Celeste, Timpani, Casa, etc are all single mono-timbral. 

It all seems to be working ok with around 3 gb loaded into KMS and 2-3 gb left on my computer. CPU seems to be doing ok, except for some random 'disk to slow' blah blah blah. Also my computer sometimes restarts in the middle of working. I read that could be my computer getting too hot because of the fans/SMC.


----------



## IFM (Jul 4, 2014)

Put all your articulation in one instance because you are not playing more than one articulation at a time. Logic's dual buffer is why it works better this way. For those that think it a 'problem' haven't experienced the milage you can get out of it when others will choke (lower buffer settings of course).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 4, 2014)

Dragonwind @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Put all your articulation in one instance because you are not playing more than one articulation at a time. Logic's dual buffer is why it works better this way. For those that think it a 'problem' haven't experienced the milage you can get out of it when others will choke (lower buffer settings of course).



That is true. As long as when you use a multi-timbrakl instance it is the articulations of the SAME instrument where obviously only 1 is playing at a time it is fine. It is when people use more than 1 instrument, like the example I cited having of Vln 1, Vln 2, Viola, etc. in the same instance, where they ARE playing at the same time that Logic's Live mode pinning 1 core becomes a problem.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 4, 2014)

If I may be cheeky, one solution is to use a different DAW like DP or REAPER that handles multicore processing w/ Kontakt much better 

But in all seriousness, you can reduce Kontakt's CPU & RAM footprint and try to do more with the resources you have. I wrote a couple blog posts on this topic.

http://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing- ... ow-part-2/

http://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing- ... ow-part-3/

Some key tidbits (though I recommend reading the full posts):

* Check the size of the Kontakt database - if you don't use it, slim it down
* Reduce max voices if you're not hitting that number for various instruments (i.e. solo strings don't typically need 64+ voices)
* Tweak DFD buffer settings
* Use CPU profiling mode to see what instruments are using a lot of CPU, then delve within them and see if you can remove any **unused** FX (save backups first)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 4, 2014)

zircon_st @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> If I may be cheeky, one solution is to use a different DAW like DP or REAPER that handles multicore processing w/ Kontakt much better



But handles lots of other stuff less well


----------



## mk282 (Jul 4, 2014)

Like?

There are people writing perfectly fine orchestral mockups just using Reaper.


----------



## pkm (Jul 4, 2014)

All sequencers have strengths and weaknesses. Switching will always solve some problems and create others.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 4, 2014)

zircon_st @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> . . . you can reduce Kontakt's CPU & RAM footprint and try to do more with the resources you have. I wrote a couple blog posts on this topic.
> 
> http://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing- ... ow-part-2/
> 
> http://impactsoundworks.com/optimizing- ... ow-part-3/


Those are very good resources!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 4, 2014)

mk282 @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Like?
> 
> There are people writing perfectly fine orchestral mockups just using Reaper.



No score editor for a start.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 4, 2014)

pkm @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> All sequencers have strengths and weaknesses. Switching will always solve some problems and create others.



Bingo.


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 4, 2014)

zircon_st @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> If I may be cheeky, one solution is to use a different DAW like DP or REAPER that handles multicore processing w/ Kontakt much better
> 
> But in all seriousness, you can reduce Kontakt's CPU & RAM footprint and try to do more with the resources you have. I wrote a couple blog posts on this topic.
> 
> ...



Ok, now that is the answer I was looking for! I had no idea half of those things in Kontakt. Quick question though, is the 'Database' all of my 'Libraries'? It doesnt look like it under 'Options/Database', where I have like 8 libraries in the database. I have like 23 or so 'libraries'. So, what is the database? and what will unchecking the 'database scan' thing do. Should I just remove those libraries from my 'database' option? What would that do? I see that the 'database' thing uses quite a bit of memory for each instance of Kontakt and it is directly related to the 'Object Memory' which is 1.38 gb on mine...'Sample Memory Used' is at 2.85.

Thanks for the useful blog posts!

-Ricky


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 4, 2014)

The Database is basically a tab in Kontakt that lets you organize and search through all your instruments within all your libraries. It can include instruments that are not in Kontakt Player format, i.e. standalone NKI and NKM files. If you're not using the Database tab to access any of your files, then you can remove everything from the Options/Database list because that is providing no benefit to you.

The "Database Scan" option will index actual audio files in addition to NKI / NKM files. Some libraries have tens or even hundreds of thousands of audio files, which is why this option is not usually recommended!


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 4, 2014)

zircon_st @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> The Database is basically a tab in Kontakt that lets you organize and search through all your instruments within all your libraries. It can include instruments that are not in Kontakt Player format, i.e. standalone NKI and NKM files. If you're not using the Database tab to access any of your files, then you can remove everything from the Options/Database list because that is providing no benefit to you.
> 
> The "Database Scan" option will index actual audio files in addition to NKI / NKM files. Some libraries have tens or even hundreds of thousands of audio files, which is why this option is not usually recommended!



Ok, so that 'Database' thing is just using up excess RAM? I never use that tab. the only tabs I really use are the 'Library' which I mainly use and 'Files' which I sometimes use for non-library instruments.

Also, what about the 'preload buffer', should I turn that on? If so, what should I set it to? Is that based on library size or anything?

-Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 5, 2014)

In that case, you can safely remove the entries from the database tab. This is non-destructive and doesn't actually remove files from your computer; you can always add them back.

For the preload buffer, I wrote this in part 2 of the Kontakt tutorial:



> Lower preload values mean less RAM used, but more CPU as more of the sample must be streamed from the hard drive. Higher values mean more RAM, but less CPU usage.
> 
> DFD tends to work better for libraries with fewer & longer samples. If you’re loading a library with 5,000 very small samples, then even with a small preload buffer, your memory usage will still creep up since each sample must have a memory footprint. As a result, you may want to tweak the DFD settings for instruments on an individual basis by first clicking on the ‘Wrench’ icon, then Instrument Options, then the DFD tab.



Probably the best approach is to try changing the preload value to, say, 30kb instead of the default 60kb, and then see how that impacts RAM + CPU usage. Based on that, you can continue to tweak & adjust.


----------



## dadek (Jul 5, 2014)

andrew, what are the settings in Reaper that have given you best results between it and lots of kontakt? thanks.


----------



## clarkus (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm interested in RickyMackie's "efficiency" questions: I have a MacBook Pro that will be hitting the wall as I acquire orchestral libraries.

I was interested that no-one here has mentioned using VE Ensemble Pro. I'm not using it myself yet, but I own it. 

Along the way, I was told that it is not that effective as a way to save memory and processing power until or unless you are running a 2nd ("slave") computer. Is this so?


----------



## clarkus (Jul 6, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 6, 2014)

clarkus @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> I'm interested in RickyMackie's "efficiency" questions: I have a MacBook Pro that will be hitting the wall as I acquire orchestral libraries.
> 
> I was interested that no-one here has mentioned using VE Ensemble Pro. I'm not using it myself yet, but I own it.
> 
> Along the way, I was told that it is not that effective as a way to save memory and processing power until or unless you are running a 2nd ("slave") computer. Is this so?



Obviously yes overall, but VE Pro does a terrific job spreading loads throughout the cores.

I think there is something else btw that people need to think about: that is the trend to people who don't really need the portability choosing to buy laptops instead of desktops. You lose a big amount of power for a premium price with that choice and my impression, which may be wrong, is that a lot of people are doing so because a lot of their friends are doing so. Not wise, IMHO.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 6, 2014)

dadek @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> andrew, what are the settings in Reaper that have given you best results between it and lots of kontakt? thanks.



REAPER is simply naturally more efficient and lightweight than most all other DAWs. The other big factor (besides your CPU / memory / DAW) is your audio interface and drivers. There is an enormous difference between processing efficiency between an RME card and a PC onboard soundcard as an example.


----------



## clarkus (Jul 6, 2014)

When I needed a new computer, and I needed a laptop, and I couldn't afford 2 computers, this led to writing music on a laptop. But your point is well-taken.

Sadly for the cost-conscious ones out here, Mac Pros (i.e. desktop machines ) - those with a lot of speed and memory - seem to be holding their value very well.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sys/4547286437.html

... In a related question, it seems like the Mac-Mini has become the slave computer of choice, perhaps because you can buy them relatively cheaply & they have (or can have) the necessary specs / expandability. Do I have that right?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 6, 2014)

No problem with people who actually need a laptop but i just wonder how many (not necessarily you) actually _need_ a laptop rather than just _want_ a laptop.

Personally, I have never owned one and with a smart phone and and an iPad don't need one.


----------



## clarkus (Jul 6, 2014)

"... In a related question, it seems like the Mac-Mini has become the slave computer of choice, perhaps because you can buy them relatively cheaply & they have (or can have) the necessary specs / expandability. Do I have that right?"


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 6, 2014)

clarkus @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> "... In a related question, it seems like the Mac-Mini has become the slave computer of choice, perhaps because you can buy them relatively cheaply & they have (or can have) the necessary specs / expandability. Do I have that right?"



I giess so, but the 16 GB max RAM to me is what makes them less than an ideal choice.


----------



## clarkus (Jul 6, 2014)

I posted the craigslist posting for a 2010 MacMini just to give a sense of what these beasts are going for even 4 years old. With max. memory the answer is 2000. and change, which is 3 MacMinis.

I don;t want to hijack this thread, but I am getting more curious about the "running several computers" route & how to do that smart.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 6, 2014)

PCs are the superior choice for performance and value, as a slave machine or otherwise. You generally will save anywhere from 50 to 75% on a PC vs. a comparably-specced Mac (mini or ESPECIALLY pro). Not to mention Windows in general is better with audio processing, see the DawBench link I posted


----------



## clarkus (Jul 7, 2014)

Re: "Better for audio processing," would you say that's true for a Logic user as well (which I am). Point being that Logic is an Apple product.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 7, 2014)

Insofar as a slave goes, it's not relevant, since you're not running Logic on the slave machine (you would be using either standalone mode and a MIDI over LAN solution, or something like VE Pro.)

In terms of Windows vs. OSX, East West advocates a PC/Win DAW or slave for their products. But this is also supported by benchmarks. Comparing the same DAW on the same machine, Win vs. Mac, Windows performs better.

http://dawbench.com/win7-v-osx-1.htm

But of course, if you must use Logic, then I suppose that isn't relevant 

At the end of the day, my point is mainly that a PC slave is more cost-efficient and sports better performance than a Mac slave of the same generation.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 7, 2014)

zircon_st @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Insofar as a slave goes, it's not relevant, since you're not running Logic on the slave machine (you would be using either standalone mode and a MIDI over LAN solution, or something like VE Pro.)
> 
> In terms of Windows vs. OSX, East West advocates a PC/Win DAW or slave for their products. But this is also supported by benchmarks. Comparing the same DAW on the same machine, Win vs. Mac, Windows performs better.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I am a Logic Pro/Mac guy but at various times East West, Native Instruments, Steinberg and VSL have ALL told me it is just much easier to code efficiently for Windows and that in most cases audio apps will simply perform better on a PC.

So for Logic users, I still have to recommend a PC slave over a second Mac, especially one with the RAM limitations of a Mac Mini.


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 7, 2014)

zircon_st @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> In that case, you can safely remove the entries from the database tab. This is non-destructive and doesn't actually remove files from your computer; you can always add them back.
> 
> For the preload buffer, I wrote this in part 2 of the Kontakt tutorial:
> 
> ...



Awesome! I will tweak the buffer settings then. 

Also, what is a reasonable setting for 'number of voices'? Most of my libraries are automatically set to 300-500, I think LASS is set to 16 and Cinebrass at 300. Should all string stuff be at 16-32 based on the library? How should I go about figuring out whats best for that? Not really sure how that works. Its based on the sample length right? Like, longer tails...more voices start building up while playing?

And, should most instruments stream DFD or is it better to be from RAM? I don't quite know whats better.

Thanks a lot for your help, this makes Kontakt sooooo much better! Sorry for all the nubey questions haha. 

-Ricky


----------



## rickymackie (Jul 7, 2014)

clarkus @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> I'm interested in RickyMackie's "efficiency" questions: I have a MacBook Pro that will be hitting the wall as I acquire orchestral libraries.
> 
> I was interested that no-one here has mentioned using VE Ensemble Pro. I'm not using it myself yet, but I own it.
> 
> Along the way, I was told that it is not that effective as a way to save memory and processing power until or unless you are running a 2nd ("slave") computer. Is this so?



You can use VEPro in the same computer with Kontakt in 'standalone mode' which will make Logic have less load on its back with having to handle Kontakt inside the DAW. But, Im pretty sure VEPro is better when you have slaves, its basically the whole idea around it. If you are a Mac person, like me, you should go with PC slaves, they are cheaper and you can get relatively the same specs as something more expensive on the Mac side, as these guys have said. I mean since they are just slaves might as well go with the cheaper route, right? You can buy 2-3 PC slaves for around the same as 1 Mac slave. 

Also, since you guys are talking laptop/desktop, it is way better to have a desktop, especially if you are not composing in a coffee shop, lol. I only have a laptop because thats what I received from my school and don't have the money to get a desktop yet, will soon though definitely. Hoping I can get a MacPro but will probably go with the cheaper iMac since I do want Thunderbolt technology and don't want to pay an arm and leg for the new MacPro. 

-Ricky


----------



## djnyce (Jul 16, 2014)

on my macbook pro i get better performance when i disable multicore in kontakt. i let lpx handle multicore duties especially with some of the newer lpx updates.


----------



## rickymackie (Sep 5, 2014)

So, I just found out one of my RAM modules is bad. Probably has been since I got it 7 months ago. NO WONDER I'VE HAD PROBLEMS! *facepalm*

So, to anyone that might have problems with crashing, random shut-offs, kernel panics...while using Kontakt, Logic, Pro Tools, Cubase, etc...check to make sure your RAM isn't faulty.

What happens is if your computer uses part of the RAM that is failing, the CPU goes "AHH, FUUUUUCK!" and panics. Just a heads up to anyone experiencing issues, although this isn't always the case. Could also just be a crappy CPU. 

-Ricky


----------

